# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Alcohol 120%

## SMARTER

ДРУЗЬЯ!
Ни у кого не найдется таблэтки для этой проги, а? Пжалста!

----------


## cyberdemon

есть такой..там и прога и кейген и последние дрова на виртуальный привод.... http://letitbit.net/download/cd385f6...ygen-.zip.html

----------


## cyberdemon

есть такая http://depositfiles.com/files/4934247
ПРЕДЫДУЩИЙ КОММЕНТ НЕДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЕН

----------


## tancja

*Оригинальное название:* Alcohol 120% v2.0.0.1331 
*Операционная система:* Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7
*Платформа:* х86/х64
*Последняя версия:* 2.0.0.1331
*Год:* 2010
*Лекарство:* Присутствует
*Адрес официального сайта* www.alcohol-soft.com
*Язык (интерфейса):* Мультиязычный
*Размер* 10.20 MB

*Описание:* Alcohol 120 - очень популярная программа, позволяющая копировать на жёсткий диск компьютера точный образ CD/DVD диска, а затем подставлять образ в виртуальный дисковод. Эта программа относится к классу эмуляторов и работает со многими форматами образов, снятых с CD/DVD из других приложений. В частности, поддерживаются файл-образы CloneCD, CloneDVD и Nero Burning ROM. Большое количество настроек позволяет смонтировать образ даже защищенных дисков. Среди настроек эмулятора можно выделить следующие опции: пpoпуcк oшибoк чтeния, улучшeннoe cкaниpoвaниe ceктopoв, чтeниe cубкaнaльныx дaнныx c тeкущeгo диcкa, измepeниe пoзициoниpoвaния дaнныx с заданной тoчнocтью, эмуляция плoxиx ceктopoв, эмуляция RMPS (физичecкoй пoдпиcи зaпиcывaeмoгo диcкa). В настройках эмулятора имеется также возможность установки регионального кода виртуального привода. Интерфейс программы переведен на большое количество языков, включая русский язык.

*Основные возможности:*

» Создание до 31 виртуального привода
» Создание образов CD, DVD и Blu-ray дисков
» Поддержка форматов образов MDS, CCD, BIN/CUE, ISO, CDI, BWT, B5T, B6T, BWI, BWS, BWA, ISZ
» Прямое копирование с диска на диск
» Стирание информации с CD-RW и DVD-RW дисков
» Поиск файлов-образов дисков
» Экспорт и импорт списков файлов-образов
» Возможность сохранения виртуальных дисков на рабочем сервере локальной сети и их использование на множестве компьютеров
» Блокировка и защита ценных образов паролем
» Монтирование образов с защитой от копирования
» И многое другое

*turbo.to:* Alcohol 120%.rar

----------


## MikeVasovsky

У меня чёт не скачалось...:confused:

----------


## Lika_86

Битая ссылка!!!!!!! :mad:

----------


## nero09000

Новинка!!! Полная версия *Alcohol 120% retail 2.0.0.1331 full*. В архиве ключ и патч. Работает на Windows 7!!!

http://turbo.to/ypco74m4fb4u.html
http://extabit.com/file/28druoyi5agm5/

----------


## Fruittella

блин, можете объяснит, как при помощи алкоголя игру установить? всё пробовала, ничего не выходит :(

----------


## Sleank

Вот ссылка на Alcohol 120%, работает без ключа.
Вот ссылка http://vsenashe.ucoz.ru/load/alcohol_120/1-1-0-6

----------


## wezzy21

Вот, посмотрите тут.

----------

